# Suse 9.1 und WLAN  PCMCIA karte



## neuer (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo
Ich benutze Suse 9.1.auf meinem Laptop. Möchte über eine Router ins Netz.Mit der internen Netzwerkkarte ist es kein Problem.Aber mit der  PCMCIA karte schon.
Dieses ist eine Trendnet TEW-421 PC.

Unter Yast bekomme ich die als TexasInstruments Wirless Karte angezeigt.

Aber ich bekomme sie nicht zum laufen.

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke uli


----------



## Sinac (29. Juni 2004)

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du etwas genauer beschreiben könntest was nicht läuft, bzw. wie weit du bist.
Ist die Karte überhaupt im Netz verbunden, also hat nen Link? Wird sie gestartet? Stimmen IP / Subnet? Gateway und DNS eingetragen?
...
...
...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

